# Chugger pump issues.



## fishy (24/7/13)

Hi blokes. Just wanted to check with anyone one using the 230v version of the chugger pump, the new variety. I bought a 230v centre inline stainless version from brewhardware in the states along with a bunch of camlocks etc. Have finally got around to assembling my HERMs rig and the pump has been cracking up big time.

At first it was recirculating 70 degree ish water and then stopping after about 15-20 minutes, no noise nothing just stopping. Then today checked the magnet coupling alignment (something I'd seen elsewhere on the net) but it was all good. So then I ran the pump through the HERMS coil starting with tap water temperature to ramp up to mashing temps. Stopped after about 20 mins when the water was around 40c.

Mike at chugger told me to check the pump with the stainless head taken off and see if it overheated, and unfortunately it still did. Also tried plugging directly into the wall (not through my control panel or extension cord) as i was told that sometimes the voltage drop can affect the pump, and it still overheated. I'm in contact with both chugger and brewhardware and I think they are sending a replacement - cant fault their responsiveness or service - but now I am very reluctant to wait for it to arrive and perhaps have the same issue happen again. Might just offer to send the pump back and either grab a keg king pump or maybe the new gryphon one?

This happened to anyone else? Or am I just lucky!!

Cheers

Fishy


----------



## Yob (24/7/13)

wasnt htere a chugger rep here now?

maybe see if this fella can help out >LINKY<


:icon_cheers:


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Thanks Yob, might drop him a line even if just to see how their 230v pumps have been going. I guess if they are the official Oz distributor they might be able to help out?

The boys in the states didn't mention anything about them so maybe its dependent on where they were purchased?

I'll soon find out anyway!


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Still keen to hear from anyone who's been using them for a while and had great success with mashing, boiling liquids etc.


----------



## angus_grant (24/7/13)

Sorry Fishy, have nothing to add, but just thought I'd post so I can keep track of this thread.

I bought one of the 230V inline pumps from the Aussie distributor but yet to plumb the pump in, let alone run it. I guess I can plumb it up temporarily to my current BIAB system and run it up to boil temps so see how it goes. That is hardly long term evaluation though.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Cheers Angus but don't rush to get it plumbed for me - The more I think about it the more I decide that it is most likely a lemon, the fact that it is overheating without moving any liquid etc. As well as the fact that the issues with the old pumps were pretty well documented but I can't find any issues relating to the new variety.

Just gets you down when you spend so much time planning, scheming, waiting for parts and you then have to put it off again!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/13)

Does it have a thermal switch that may be faulty ?
The supplier should replace it as its obviously a manufacturing problem.
Nev


----------



## angus_grant (24/7/13)

I will be getting the plumbing parts this weekend to hook it up to the pot so hopefully at least the pump will be connected to the pot. Will still have to get the pump wired up but I've got a mate that does that stuff for beers so hopefully next week sometime.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

I'm assuming it is something like a faulty thermal switch, but in saying that, the pump does get very hot before it shuts off. I'm not sure how hot working chugger and march type pumps get in their operation so I can't make any comparison. 

I think brewhardware and chugger have a partnership type agreement and that's maybe why brewhardware will be sending the replacement? Not exactly sure though.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/13)

Ran my March for the first time on the weekend. An hour recirc during the mash, then another 15 mins recircing the wort back into the whirlpool chiller at the end of the boil.

It got warm, but at no stage would it get to the point it was either "hot" or painful to touch.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Hmmm maybe even sounds like something is causing it to run so hard that the thermal switch is kicking in, cause the pump is too hot to hold your hand on when it shuts off.

It doesn't make any grinding or straining noises while running though and I've checked that the magnetic coupling is centred etc etc.

Is a mystery...


----------



## angus_grant (24/7/13)

Have you checked the impeller for binding marks or scratches, etc?

Any grain trapped under the impeller which would make it hard for the pump to run?

Shaft in pump is free of obstructions?

But if there are no grinding or unusual sounds I would be thinking it is an electronic problem.

Sounds a bit fishy, if you ask me...  :blink:


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

As of yet it has only had water running through it, and not even boiling water!

While troubleshooting it, Mike from Chugger pumps told me to take the pump head off in case the coupling was hitting it or something, but made no difference. The last few times running was with the head taken off so it was under no load and just spinning the magnetic coupling - would happily go for about 15 mins and then whir down and stop all of a sudden. Let it cool down, would work again etc...

Is it possible 120v motor mislabelled as 230v? Or would it blow up if that was the case!?
Very fishy indeed!


----------



## nathan_madness (24/7/13)

Hey, I got the same center line chugger. It runs really hot, but it is just the same temp as my friends March inline. I made a shroud to protect the pump and then it overheated and shut down but ran fine once I removed the shroud. I also made a shroud with a PC fan in the end of it to hopefully keep the pump cooler but the pump still gets just as hot.


----------



## Cocko (24/7/13)

I have run mine for a few months now and not an issue, in fact, I love it... It does run hot but the website says they do run a little hot, due to the stainless head.

How do you have it set up? Any shielding or anything restricting airflow, as nathan_madness mentions?

Agree with Nev, sounds like a manufacturing fault and if they are sending a replacement - you should be fine.... the perils of buying OS, I guess.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Cocko and Nathan, you've both got me thinking airflow might be issue here. My shroud was a piece of wood probably about 10cm above the pump and after taking it off I realise how much air the pump actually pushes! Running now with a PC fan over the top and has been going for about 15 mins. Gonna start putting some water through it now and ramping the temp.

You might have a) saved me some heartache and b) made me look like a fool for not considering this before. Will report back soon, but already feeling like kicking my own ass.


----------



## nathan_madness (24/7/13)

Yeah, the shroud will have been the issue. Mine was about 30mm clear all the way around the pump and it still made it over heat but it worked fine with the shroud with the same air space with the PC fan running blowing in the same direction as the in built fan.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Its looking the goods the longer I go, water up to 50c and rising steadily. Talking about the shroud, is it possible (or safe) to leave the pump unshrouded? Or will a sizeable spill fry the pump? Either way I think I'll keep a cooling fan somewhere in the mix at all times.

Man I feel like a hypochondriac now, so quick to assume the worst.


----------



## nathan_madness (24/7/13)

I am planning a new 3v system now and I will be using a shroud with a PC fan. It is just a safety precaution as the vessels will be above the pump.


----------



## angus_grant (24/7/13)

Huh, looks like I better factor in some form of cooling for my brau-clone to keep the pump nice and happy. Cheers guys.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/13)

fishy said:


> Its looking the goods the longer I go, water up to 50c and rising steadily. Talking about the shroud, is it possible (or safe) to leave the pump unshrouded? Or will a sizeable spill fry the pump? Either way I think I'll keep a cooling fan somewhere in the mix at all times.
> 
> Man I feel like a hypochondriac now, so quick to assume the worst.


How long are your hoses?

My understanding is that the Chugger has plenty of grunt, so no reason why you need to locate it anywhere near where water/wort could easily spill? Pretty easy to have the pump 1+ metres away from your kettle or MT.


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Spoke too soon gents. Got up to mash temps, took about 45 mins to get there and was running the autotune for my PID when it stopped again. No shroud, nothing next to it or on top of it. Ahhh mannnn thought I had it dusted. Looks like it might be getting replaced after all.

Hoses could be made longer, have bit of leftover silicone, but now looks like I'll wait until I've sorted it out...arghhhhh.

Looks like I'll be speaking to the retailer tomorrow and seeing what the deal will be.


----------



## Cocko (24/7/13)

Are you sure it is the 230v version?

Mine has a massive sticker on it say '230 VOLT'


----------



## fishy (24/7/13)

Haha yeh that's why I said before do you reckon its possible that that mis labeled it as 230v coming out of the factory.

Thinking maybe to chuck a few fans around it and see how it goes. Arghhh


----------



## fishy (26/7/13)

Just a little update for anyone interested.

Chugger Pumps in the US has authorised Andrew from Chugger pumps Oz to sort this out which is good for everyone involved. Sent him the pump this morning and he should be getting next week and seeing if he can replicate the issue etc and then either sending out a new pump or fixing the current one and sending it back.

Hopefully have this all sorted by the end of next week and finally get to brew on the brand new rig!

Been some great communication from Mike at Chugger in the states, along with Bobby from BrewHardware and now Andrew from Chugger in Australia to get this sorted out, the guys are really committed to standing behind their products!


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

Good stuff, glad to see the issue is able to be sorted out locally, will be much more time efficient than dealing with O/S suppliers... probably quite a bit cheaper to get locally now with the dollar taking the tumble as it has

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spiesy (26/7/13)

bigups local distro... there's more reasons than a plunging Aussie dollar to shop locally.


----------



## Cocko (26/7/13)

I am looking at a second chugger to bring my 2 tier to a single...

Staying tuned.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/13)

Cocko said:


> I am looking at a second chugger to bring my 2 tier to a single...
> 
> Staying tuned.


Gravity is your friend, so say Newtonians. Newton's law has since been superseded by Einstein's theory of general relativity, but it continues to be used as an excellent approximation of the effects of gravity.
Yes a quite night for me.
Nev


----------



## pk.sax (27/7/13)

Those kiwis sure have strong selective muscles for cyclical work


----------



## fishy (1/8/13)

Blokes last update about my pump.

I shipped it last Friday, Andrew from Chugger had it by Monday and had tested the overheating fault, sent out a replacement pump on Tuesday and I received it on Wednesday. Got it wired up and have decided to have a cooling fan (little 12cm PC fan) taking some heat off the pump just as a precaution (as well as ensuring a long and prosperous operating life).

Ran a couple of long mashes, as well as recirculating boiling water through the plate chiller and it's been sweet as.

So long story short , some kind of cooling probably isn't necessary but can't be a bad idea and I'm ready to brew this weekend on the new rig...Yewwww

Cheers

Fishy


----------



## angus_grant (1/8/13)

Great news on the product support Fishy. Good luck with the brew. :super:

I will be working on my system this weekend, but doubt I'll get to the point of plumbing in my pump. Lack of $$$'s and jobs to do.


----------



## Grainer (1/8/13)

Yob said:


> wasnt htere a chugger rep here now?
> 
> maybe see if this fella can help out >LINKY<
> 
> ...


Yes there is...


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (30/8/13)

Just wanted to let people know that I have had the same exact problem as fishy. Two pumps from Bobby at Brew Hardware (ordered before I knew about chugger.com.au) and both overheat and cut out after about 15 minutes. They both have a big "230V" sticker on 'em and I've checked to make sure they are getting enough volts through my control panel -- they are. So there must have been a bad batch. Anyway, have been in contact with Andrew at chugger.com.au and he's agreed to contact Mike at Chugger USA to see if they can sort it out. Fingers crossed and will post again once I hear back.

Matthew


----------



## angus_grant (30/8/13)

Hmm, I got my pump plumbed in on Tuesday so ran it for an hour with ambient-temp water (still building system so heating element offline).

The pump chassis was too hot to touch (pump head was normal temp) but it kept running for about an hour. Should the chassis get that hot? I wasn't really choking down the flow with the ball-valve that much. Maybe 70% open on the ball-valve.

Perhaps a different story with hot water/mash adding to the heat on the pump. I'll finish off the leak test tonight (have one small leak I have to sort out) and hopefully wire up the element again So sometime over the weekend I will do a mash-temp recirc with the chugger pump and see if it runs ok for the hour I normally mash for. Perhaps do a 90 minutes test for the hell of it.

I purchased my pump from chugger.com.au in July.


----------



## macca05 (3/9/13)

Hey guys,
Unfortunately I too have had the same problem with this pump. First ran the pump with 70C water and it cut out after about 20-30min. Thought it was broken so left it and sure enough the next morning it was working so I put on my first brew. While recirculating I think I got about 20min before it cut out again. Throughout the day it cut out 3 times. After emails to Liquide Friction and Andrew at Chugger Aus Ive sent the pump back today. Hopefully with any luck I will hopefully have a new pump by friday so I can get onto my second brew session. As Matthew said there may have been a faulty batch  Still very happy with the product and the service so cant wait to have one in my hands again 
Macca


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/9/13)

OK, as promised, here is my update. Both Bobby from Brewhardware and Andrew from Liquide Friction worked together and I now have two new Chuggers in my possession. I cannot say enough good things about the service and how Chugger is trying to stand behind their product. Unfortunately, the product just isn't very good. The original two pumps from Bobby were built in Dec. 2012 and the two new ones from Andrew were built in June, 2013, but otherwise the 2 sets of pumps are identical. As I said before, the original two were not usable as they cut out every ~15mins. One of the new ones works OK, but not quite as expected. The other new one is the same as the first two that I got. So, 1 out of 4 works OK; 3 out of 4 are not really usable. I've attached a pic of the on/off schedule for the two newer pumps from Andrew. As you'll see, my wort pump is OK, but the water pump just isn't up to the challenge.

I have a single-tier, 3V system and was hoping to, for example, fly sparge with both pumps running continuously for ~60mins with the valves just cracked. But that isn't an option with these pumps. So I guess I'll batch sparge.

Again, the Chugger reps that I have dealt with have been fantastic. But I feel for them trying to make a profit with this product.


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/9/13)

I also meant to say that I've re-positioned the pumps 3 different times. The pic I posted was from my 3rd (and best) test. For this one, I have the pumps suspended in mid air with no shrouds and a large house fan blowing on them.


----------



## razz (9/9/13)

Good morning Matt. It's disappointing for me to read your second last post and see that you are prepared to work with these pumps. If you want to batch sparge, that's fine and dandy, but you are unable to do one of the things you set out to do and that is fly sparge. I use a single tier 3V system also and running two pumps for up to 90 minutes is no effort on them. I can only think that you will be in for problematic brew sessions with these pumps and you should purchase something else.


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/9/13)

razz said:


> Good morning Matt. It's disappointing for me to read your second last post and see that you are prepared to work with these pumps. If you want to batch sparge, that's fine and dandy, but you are unable to do one of the things you set out to do and that is fly sparge. I use a single tier 3V system also and running two pumps for up to 90 minutes is no effort on them. I can only think that you will be in for problematic brew sessions with these pumps and you should purchase something else.


Hi razz, it's not so much that I'm prepared to work with these pumps, but I need to lay low on spending for a bit so I will have to make do with these until I can swing paying for yet two more pumps! At that point I will have 6!

btw, what pumps are you running and where did you get them? I too want pumps that will run for 90mins with no dramas!


----------



## QldKev (9/9/13)

I would be hitting the supplier up for a full refund since they cannot resolve the issue. March pumps have the long term reliability, and Kaixin (about $60) are the other ones which seems reliable. I run a March on my 3V and a Kaixin on my 1V and neither have ever played up (touch wood).


----------



## razz (9/9/13)

Six! Je-sus. Perhaps you can put them on Evilbuy and get enough money for a couple of March pumps.  I'm not sure of anything else on the market that is as reliable as March, they are very good. I've had them for years, so long I can't recall where I got them. Melbourne distributor I think. Their rep is a AHB member.
Edit. Found him. SpecialK. His name is Karl and he was active on a pump thread in May this year.


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Hmm, perhaps not sounding good.

My vessel leak tests were successful over the weekend so I will be wiring up the heating element tonight and running some hot water tests on my pump. It has certainly performed without a problem on ambient water for longer than an hour. The pump body gets way too hot to touch just with ambient water and running for about 15 minutes, so hot water can't improve the situation.

I'll be programming pump rests into my software but I would certainly like to choose when that happens as opposed to the pump cutting out and then being usable again at some random point in the future. And the pump rest is more about the grain bed than giving the pump a rest.

I'll post up my test results once completed.

Do March pumps get too hot to touch when running for extended periods?


----------



## razz (9/9/13)

Morning Angus. They do get hot, but not that hot that you can't touch them. Recirculating while cleaning/sanitising is no probs. I've run 90-95 degree water through them before, generally when flushing the plate chiller, cleaning RIMS tube and that sort of thing.


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Thanks Razz. I will update the thread once I have been able to do some hot tests with the pump.

The pump being too hot to touch whilst recirculating ambient water had me a bit worried. I do have to shorten the silicon hose a fair bit once I install the pump correctly. I wouldn't have thought this would work the pump that hard as the hoses aren't that long.


----------



## QldKev (9/9/13)

From Tesco the March 809 is only $US 153.23, so even posted is still good value. Also if you get a couple at a time it helps reduce postage even further. As Razz said they get hot but not too hot to touch, and mine has a cover pretty close to the top of it.

@angus_grant, what would it be like running through a few meter HERMS coil or even a plate chiller loading it up even more?


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/9/13)

QldKev said:


> From Tesco the March 809 is only $US 153.23, so even posted is still good value. Also if you get a couple at a time it helps reduce postage even further. As Razz said they get hot but not too hot to touch, and mine has a cover pretty close to the top of it.
> 
> @angus_grant, what would it be like running through a few meter HERMS coil or even a plate chiller loading it up even more?


Yes, the Tesco source looks good. When SWMBO is looking the other way, I will probably go with them.

Funny you ask about the HERMS coil because my wort pump, which is way better than my water pump, is pushing through 15m of copper coil. The water pump just recirculates (at least during my test) and yet it turns itself off every ~10mins for a couple minute rest.


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Well it will be the main pump for my brau-clone so it will be doing a bit of work. I'll see how the hot tests go tonight and hopefully the pump runs OK.

Might be a different story once I get grain in the pipe and use the pump to recirculate through the grain.

I didn't realise there were March packages with the base is included. Prices here in Aus end up being around $300 once you buy the base as well. So could land a March 809 with base for $AU220, and even less with 2 purchases.

Hopefully my chugger passes the tests tonight. Will let people know..

Unfortunately finishing off the malt pipe is going to have to wait until October to free up some funds for the false bottom. Am I correct in assuming that a false bottom traps grain and won't let it fall back through to underneath it?


----------



## seamad (9/9/13)

I have 2 chuggers for my new system. Did a quick practice run then a double batch with 1 of the pumps and it worked fine. It's a rims system so the pump doesn't stop, one run isn't enough proof but here's hoping.
My at the time 3 yo daughter knocked a almost brand new march pump off the bench and it landed on the back motor housing, slightly bending the back plate( and bearing). Contacted tesco to get a new back plate and they said I had to buy a new motor, and for the price a new pump wasn't much more so I should just get a whole new one. Not real happy about that so switched to chugger.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> I didn't realise there were March packages with the base is included. Prices here in Aus end up being around $300 once you buy the base as well. So could land a March 809 with base for $AU220, and even less with 2 purchases.
> 
> Hopefully my chugger passes the tests tonight. Will let people know..


No need to pay extra for the stand. I've got mine held in place with a couple of $3 hose clamps you can get in the plumbing aisle in Bunnies.


----------



## QldKev (9/9/13)

WarmBeer said:


> No need to pay extra for the stand. I've got mine held in place with a couple of $3 hose clamps you can get in the plumbing aisle in Bunnies.


That's how mine is mounted too

Bit of flat bar mounted to the frame, hangs down and bends 90 degrees to run along the top of the pump. 2 hose clamps to mount the pump to the flat bar. Also makes a good spot to mount the splash cover, left over kettle that I used the element for the HERMS.


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

yeh, I had read somewhere about someone using building strapping so would probably do that for the timber brew stand I am currently planning. I guess a nice hose clamp would look better than strapping.

Just need to find a stainless hose clamp somewhere. 

Fingers crossed for the hot water test tonight...


----------



## fishy (9/9/13)

I have now brewed with mine twice with no problems, BUT, I installed a couple of fans around mine after I received the replacement so it will be running pretty cool compared to others. Part paranoia, part necessity I guess.

Typical brewday - approx 1.5 hours mashing, 5-10 mins boiling wort and then 15 odd minutes whirlpooling through platechiller.

My first pump and replacement both run very hot to the touch so at the very least I'd reckon they need a wider berth (to shroud or whatever) than what I see people running their March pumps with. As far as ambient temp water vs boiling, the pump design seems separate enough to me that the pump head temperature doesn't really affect the motor body too much but I can't be sure of that.

Anyhow, not good to hear it's happened to someone else, was hoping mine might have been a fluke.

Cheers

Fishy


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Test started about 15 minutes ago. No probs yet although temp only at 45 degrees. Will give it another 45 minutes so that would be a 60 minute run.

Will turn off heating element when temp gets to around 66 degrees to simulate mash temps as a first test.

Man, the pump chassis gets freaky hot. I keep wondering whether it is going to ignite my wooden workbench. The plastic spacer between the stainless head and pump chassis is normal temp though so I don't think heat transfer from the wort to pump body is going to be an issue


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Hmm, pump just cut out. That is just over an hour of use and most of that above 50 degrees. So maybe with the scheduled pump rests in a normal mash routine, that would let the pump run all the way through.

I am not particularly convinced on the pump yet. I'll do another run tomorrow night with no extra fans or anything. If it ends up being about an hour of use before cut-out. I'll then try another couple of tests with a house fan on it to try and keep the heat down.

I wonder whether there is enough venting in the chassis to provide nice air flow and heat loss from the motor. It doesn't seem to be much air escaping off the fan. What is vented off the fan is fairly hot. Maybe the vents in the chassis should be a little larger.

More results tomorrow night..

huh, I was about to press the post button and the pump came back on again. So that was about a 6 or 7 minute pump rest. I was going to bed but will stay up to see how long the pump runs for now.

And the plastic spacer seems to take the temp of the recirc water, and not the heat from the chassis.


----------



## angus_grant (9/9/13)

Pump just turned off again. So looks like 30 minutes for the 2nd pump cycle. Current water temp is 61 degrees.

I'll do some tests tomorrow with some house fans to see if that makes any difference to the pump. I will also do some research on pump rests and maybe run up a quick software programme to control the pump and see what difference that makes.

Lastly the pump bracket is now quite hot so I am wondering whether bolting it to a metal frame will act as a big heat sink and help dissipate some of the heat from the pump before it throws the thermal overload switch.

I wouldn't have thought I would need to be looking at these solutions for a $200 pump. Maybe a $30 little brown pump but this pump is rated to 120 degrees so why is it hitting thermal overload pumping 66 degree water for 45 minutes?


----------



## Aydos (10/9/13)

Not really selling the pump for me! I was looking at getting one of these for my herms plans but after all of these issues I think I might go with a different pump.


----------



## JaseH (10/9/13)

I was annoyed that the Chuggers weren't available in 240V when I was originally looking to buy a pump. I ended up going with a March 315, now I'm glad! My March will pump 95C all day long without a sweat.


----------



## fishy (10/9/13)

angus_grant said:


> I wouldn't have thought I would need to be looking at these solutions for a $200 pump. Maybe a $30 little brown pump but this pump is rated to 120 degrees so why is it hitting thermal overload pumping 66 degree water for 45 minutes?


That's the question I kept asking myself, thinking it must be something in my system putting strain on the pump etc, couldn't possibly be this $200 piece of kit - it's disappointing to see this happening to others around the traps. If they don't figure out what is going on here they might have a big problem...


----------



## Chugger.com.au (10/9/13)

Hi,

I have just been alerted to this thread.

It does appear we are having issues with our first shipment and are in the process of working with the manufacturer to get it sorted ASAP.

There appears to be a thermal switch issue and we are busy testing the rest of the shipment to see how far spread the issue is.

The pumps do run very hot but should not be cutting out AT ALL, my personal pump runs for a little over 2 hours, non stop, on brew day with out an issue but yes, it does get hot.

Obviously we are looking after any affected customers, no questions, as we have with the members in this thread.

Hopefully we have things back on track ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (12/9/13)

Chugger.com.au said:


> Hopefully we have things back on track ASAP.


Hi Andrew, please let me know if/when you've been able to solve this problem. I'm not interested in returning the pumps you sent me for two of the same quality, but I'd rather exchange my Chuggers for working ones than fork out yet more money for 2 new March pumps. 

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## angus_grant (12/9/13)

Just to let people know: I have posted back my pump (with supplied pre-paid label) and am receiving a refund on the pump. The sales and service from chugger.com.au has been top notch.

It's a pity they are being let down with the quality of the product from their supplier. Sales and service has been brilliant so hopefully they will sort out the technical issues and then the product can match the quality of their sales and service.


----------



## angus_grant (13/9/13)

I actually ended up deciding to wait for an exchange. New batch should be in transit at the moment and Andrew is going to give them some thorough testing when they arrive before sending them out.

From all reports on the US home-brew forums, they are a good reliable pump so here's hoping they have sorted out problems with the 240V models.


----------



## QldKev (13/9/13)

Would the US ones be a completely different motor being 110v? Do they make the motor itself, or or they using another manufacturers product, and hence the 240v one may be from another supplier? Be cool if they get it sorted as a s/s head option would be great.


----------



## Hippy (13/9/13)

I'm thinking this must be an issue with the 230 V version , as I use a 110 v one with a step down voltage transformer and it works fine. Gets hot but I've run it plenty of times up to mash out temps and never had it cut out.


----------



## pike1973 (14/9/13)

I purchased one in April and only just got around to connecting it up and mine too cuts out I sent an email off to chugger in the US as this is where I got it from , not knowing that an Australian supplier was coming along , im very dissapointed but I think after reading this thread I should get some results soon.
Adz.


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (29/9/13)

OK, good news. Andrew got a new batch of pumps in and replaced my faulty ones with two new ones (again!). But this time they work! Just finished brewing up a batch with a 90min mash and a 60 minute sparge where both the water and wort pumps were running constantly and, drum roll, no overheating or cutouts. In fact, these new pumps ran warm but never got too hot to touch. 

This is the third batch of Chugger pumps I've had, but it looks like they've finally got all the bugs out.

Once again, can't say enough about the customer service, both from Bobby at Brewhardware and Andrew at Liquide Friction. And now, it appears that they finally have a product to match their excellent service.

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## angus_grant (30/9/13)

huh, thought I had posted to this thread. Received my replacement pump and gave it a 2&1/2 hour testing, with 90 minutes at mashing (66 degrees) and 25 minutes at boiling.

Pump slightly cooler than the previous faulty one, but no other problems. Pump ran fine for the 2&1/2 hours.

Thumbs up for service and now for the pump itself.


----------



## nathan_madness (30/9/13)

So I have a Chugger that I got from the US and it cuts out every now and then. I have been leaving it for 15 minutes and then switching it back on and all good. 
Is Chugger going to replace this pump?
I am just starting to build my 3v and looking for another pump I was going to shelf the chugger and get 2 March 815-SS but if the issue with the Chugger is resolved I might just get another one.


----------



## Simdop (9/10/13)

So am I right to assume that buying some chugger pumps locally will now be working fine?


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/10/13)

Hi Simdop, I think you can be confident that Andrew at Liquide Friction is selling a product that works now. If you are concerned, you might ask him to test it before shipping. 

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## Simdop (9/10/13)

I'm assuming that Liquide Friction are the guys behind chugger.com.au?


----------



## matthew.finkbeiner (9/10/13)

that's correct


----------



## Chugger.com.au (10/10/13)

Hey Guys,

I can confirm 100%, We have resolved the issue and will have more stock arriving around 3 weeks time.

I will be testing every unit regardless but as the members above have attested, the issue has been fixed and the pumps are now running as they should.

Also, we will be running a 10% off + FREE postage xmas special from November through December, Thats $180 delivered!

Any other questions please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## nathan_madness (21/10/13)

nathan_madness said:


> So I have a Chugger that I got from the US and it cuts out every now and then. I have been leaving it for 15 minutes and then switching it back on and all good.
> Is Chugger going to replace this pump?
> I am just starting to build my 3v and looking for another pump I was going to shelf the chugger and get 2 March 815-SS but if the issue with the Chugger is resolved I might just get another one.


The customer service from Chugger is absolutely 0%. Even though they know that the first 230v pumps were faulty they are giving me excuses saying that my setup is incorrect and the pump has to be 6" below the pickup. I run a recirc 70L BIAB so the pump is always 6" below the level of the pot which should be enough positive pressure to supply the pump. 

Not happy with them at all!!


----------



## macca05 (21/10/13)

nathan_madness said:


> The customer service from Chugger is absolutely 0%. Even though they know that the first 230v pumps were faulty they are giving me excuses saying that my setup is incorrect and the pump has to be 6" below the pickup. I run a recirc 70L BIAB so the pump is always 6" below the level of the pot which should be enough positive pressure to supply the pump.
> 
> Not happy with them at all!!


Hey Nathan,
Dont know if you have but you should try contacting Andrew from chugger.com.au and see if he can help you with your problem. 

Macca


----------



## HBHB (21/10/13)

It's good to see Andrew's been providing a solid after sales back-up service to his customers and working some solid overtime to resolve these issues at considerable expense.

10/10

Can't ask for any more than that.

Andrew, i'll be in touch about a few units for my BIAB units and 3 V system.

Martin


----------



## barneey (24/10/13)

Morning All,

Following a thread on a UK forum - I thought I would at least give my chugger 230vac pump a 2 hour continuous test.

I`ve posted the results on the "UK" forum , whether they are of interest to you guys is up to you , but with a test over 2hrs with liquid between 60 to 100 c for the first part and boiling for the last hour, I encountered no problems . Posted pictures and vids of the even to bore everyone with.

If links are allowed to other forums here goes if not please delete, its JBK

http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62777


----------



## Chugger.com.au (13/11/13)

Hey Guys,

Our new stock is has arrived and I can assure you after testing, all issues have been resolved.

If there are any customers who have purchased directly from us and are having any issues still, please let me know.

Hopefully, the USA buyers, who I have done my best to help are also sorted!

Please let me know if you have any issues or questions.


Oh.. and check out our xmas special here. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## nathan_madness (18/11/13)

Hey Guys and Gals,
If you have not been keeping up with this thread I have had issues with a Chugger pump that I purchased from the US prior to Chugger Australia existing. I had contacted the guys about the issue and I was getting no where with them. So I posted up here about the problems that I was having. Thanks to macca05's advice I contacted Andrew from chugger.com.au



macca05 said:


> Hey Nathan,
> Dont know if you have but you should try contacting Andrew from chugger.com.au and see if he can help you with your problem.
> 
> Macca


Andrew went out of his way even though he did not have to. He contact the suppliers in the US and kept me informed through out the process. A couple of weeks ago I got an email from the guys in the US asking to confirm my postal address as they were sending out a replacement pump and it arrived today.

Anyone that is looking at getting a Chugger the issue of them overheating has been fixed and they are a awesome pump for the price. Andrew is really dedicated to his business and the Chugger brand. I cannot thank him enough.

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## seamad (18/11/13)

nathan_madness said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> If you have not been keeping up with this thread I have had issues with a Chugger pump that I purchased from the US prior to Chugger Australia existing. I had contacted the guys about the issue and I was getting no where with them. So I posted up here about the problems that I was having. Thanks to macca05's advice I contacted Andrew from chugger.com.au
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the same situation here. Mine arrived today and were tested in the states before leaving. Can't speak highly enough of Andrew.
cheers
sean


----------



## Muzduk (29/4/14)

Big thumbs up to Andrew. Only ran mine a couple of times but it had the problems mentioned earlier.. It was however out of warranty and Andrew was not obligated to fix/replace it but that is what he did(replaced the motor) with me only footing the freight. It is no coincidence that Fullpint is kicking goals among the homebrew fraternity


----------



## seamad (2/11/14)

Well I've held off posting about my chuggers until the situation fully evolved.
Brief history... Purchased 2 inline chuggers direct from chugger in the USA before there was an Aussie distributor. As I was building my system it was a while before I used them properly and they both overheated. After not getting anywhere directly from Chigger USA Andrew stepped in from Aussie chugger ( even though he didn't have to ) and put me into contact with someone at chugger and 2 new pumps were sent from the US. I had been told there were to be tested before sending.In the meantime some home reno's meant I lost my brewing area and I just went back to BIAB. Recently got the 3V going again and 1 new pump lasted 10 minutes and the second one 40 minutes . Was mightily pissed off. Sent heaps of emails to Chugger US including previous contact to no replies. Found through some research the boss at chugger and sent him an email outlining my displeasure. Didn't get a response from him but the following day got an email from my previous contact who said they would replace the pumps. Took several more emails but after a month they eventually sent 2 new pumps ( centre inlets but I've got 4 inline heads now anyway.)
Anyway, back to back double batches today and no stopping, so it looks like after 6 pumps I got 2 good ones, won't get too cocky yet until they've done a few more brews.
Anyone wanting to buy a chugger just get one from an Aussie distributor, just in case...


----------



## Yob (2/11/14)

Well said.

Glad you held them to the sword and finally got what you paid for.

Wherever possible I try to source all my brew equipment locally so any issues found can be dealt with promptly. 

Spare heads you say? I could be interested in a spare inline mate


----------



## seamad (18/1/15)

Well...
Brew day yesterday, 13 minutes into 15 minute mashout and the effin thing stopped. It was 30C yesterday but the brewrig is undercover and there was a bit of breeze. Plugged the air compressor in and got the air gun onto it to get it going again. Decided to batch sparge instead of fly sparging as normal, but it ran for the 15 minutes or so I recirculated the sparge. Only a single brew yesterday so it ran for about 80 minutes before dying. I'm thinking of getting a bathroom exhaust fan and running that to try and cool the pump down, do you think that will help ?


----------



## Spiesy (18/1/15)

seamad said:


> Well...
> Brew day yesterday, 13 minutes into 15 minute mashout and the effin thing stopped. It was 30C yesterday but the brewrig is undercover and there was a bit of breeze. Plugged the air compressor in and got the air gun onto it to get it going again. Decided to batch sparge instead of fly sparging as normal, but it ran for the 15 minutes or so I recirculated the sparge. Only a single brew yesterday so it ran for about 80 minutes before dying. I'm thinking of getting a bathroom exhaust fan and running that to try and cool the pump down, do you think that will help ?


Sorry to hear about your brew day misadventure. 

If you purchased locally, please get in touch.


----------



## Spiesy (18/1/15)

Whoops... Just read the posts above.


----------



## brewtrekker (28/4/15)

Might As well add me to the list of people with Chugger 230v pump issues! I like a few others here just assembled my 3v Herms with parts I was acquiring all last year. So I have two Chugger 230v pumps one local and one off Amazon and they both Cut out after over 30 min or so. Any new help out there as I noticed Chugger.com.au no longer works? Full Pint I have been buying heaps from them ever since they opened their doors, hint, Hint !


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (28/4/15)

Are the newer pumps giving any issues or is it just the older batches, I am just weighing up whether to go March or Chugger for a new 3v I am getting ready to build and don't want any pump issues


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

brewtrekker said:


> Might As well add me to the list of people with Chugger 230v pump issues! I like a few others here just assembled my 3v Herms with parts I was acquiring all last year. So I have two Chugger 230v pumps one local and one off Amazon and they both Cut out after over 30 min or so. Any new help out there as I noticed Chugger.com.au no longer works? Full Pint I have been buying heaps from them ever since they opened their doors, hint, Hint !


Hi mate. Sorry to hear you are having problems. Sounds like you may have bought old stock - when and from whom did you buy? Chugger.com.au hasn't been around for over a year, btw. It was absorbed by Full Pint. 

As the Australian reps for Chugger we would advise you to contact your retailer. If that was Chugger.com.au, for your local purchase, please get in touch with us.


----------



## Yob (28/4/15)

rehabs_for_quitters said:


> Are the newer pumps giving any issues or is it just the older batches, I am just weighing up whether to go March or Chugger for a new 3v I am getting ready to build and don't want any pump issues


I've got the chugger stainless inline head on a March pump and couldn't be happier with its performance if that helps.

That said, I've not heard so many issues with the newer model chugger pumps, when you're dropping that sort of coin on a pump, you need reliability.


----------



## hockadays (28/4/15)

Hi Speisy,
Did these pumps ever get Australian electrical compliance? I asked the previous retailer yet he never answered.
Cheers


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

rehabs_for_quitters said:


> Are the newer pumps giving any issues or is it just the older batches, I am just weighing up whether to go March or Chugger for a new 3v I am getting ready to build and don't want any pump issues


It was the first ever shipment into Australia that suffered some issues with 230v. There have been a number of shipments since, and we're happy to report there has been no issues.


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

hockadays said:


> Hi Speisy,
> Did these pumps ever get Australian electrical compliance? I asked the previous retailer yet he never answered.
> Cheers


Hi mate. As with many electrical items in the homebrew industry, we simply haven't had the money to get local compliance testing done (our market is so small that it's hard to justify and absorb the expense).
So the pumps are sold without an Australian plug on the end, a little bit of wiring (we would recommend a licensed electrician) and it's good to go. To answer your question, no, they do not have with electrical compliance for Australia.


----------



## seamad (28/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> It was the first ever shipment into Australia that suffered some issues with 230v. There have been a number of shipments since, and we're happy to report there has been no issues.


Sorry to disagree with you, but that's not completely true. Although not purchased from you I've had 3 sets, and had problems with every pump bar 1.
Dates on my pumps:
30/12/12. Purchased these direct from Chugger as no distibutor yet in Australia, both overheated.
30/7/13. Sent 2 new pumps from Chugger only after help from Andrew ( FP I believe). Were apparently tested before dispatch, one lasted 5-10 minutes before overheating.
30/3/14. Seemed promising, but one pump starting cutting out after a couple of brews after running for 45-60 minutes. Was cooling it down with compressed air and the nozzle must have touched something, and bang, no more pump.
The one remaining pump does seem to be working, but still runs much hotter than my old March pump. I now batch sparge as fly sparging is too difficult with pumps stopping.

And yes Yob, the heads are good aren't they..
For those wishing to buy one make sure you purchase in Australia.


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

seamad said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but that's not completely true. Although not purchased from you I've had 3 sets, and had problems with every pump bar 1.
> Dates on my pumps:
> 30/12/12. Purchased these direct from Chugger as no distibutor yet in Australia, both overheated.
> 30/7/13. Sent 2 new pumps from Chugger only after help from Andrew ( FP I believe). Were apparently tested before dispatch, one lasted 5-10 minutes before overheating.
> ...


Well, that's not exactly disagreeing with me. We have not had issues with the pumps since taking them on. Your last pump you received was over a year ago - through Chugger Australia, there have been two shipments since.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/4/15)

seamad said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but that's not completely true. Although not purchased from you I've had 3 sets, and had problems with every pump bar 1.
> Dates on my pumps:
> 30/12/12. Purchased these direct from Chugger as no distibutor yet in Australia, both overheated.
> 30/7/13. Sent 2 new pumps from Chugger only after help from Andrew ( FP I believe). Were apparently tested before dispatch, one lasted 5-10 minutes before overheating.
> ...


What sort of line diameters and lengths are you pumping through? What is the height differential between suction and outlet? Given your experience I would be looking at the process side of things as much as the equipment as potentially you could be pushing the pump outside of its capabilities?

Apologies if you've addressed all of this I just couldn't gather you had from your posts. Just trying to think how you could have such a bad run with a pump (regardless of brand, make etc). Furthermore have you tried any other brand pumps in the identical scenario?


----------



## seamad (28/4/15)

DJ, I don't think there is a problem with setup. I run 1/2 inch heavy duty silicone hose with snaplocks. The male fittings on the pumps were special ones made for chuggers, with full 1/2 inch bore. Pumps sit 400mm under brew stand with the inlet lower than the outlet. Pump head to HLT inlet is 500mm, and on the MT the RIMS tube is on the stand, MT inlet about 450mm above that, so about 850mm head. I restrict flow with a ball valve on the MT return. Most tubing @ 600mm long. Pumps overheat on both HLT and MT.
The pumps are rated for 230V, my voltage is @ 251, which is pretty normal for Australia, not sure if that's significant or not.


----------



## MartinOC (28/4/15)

Seamad,

Forgive me for getting in-between manufacturer/supplier/consumer...but it seems you had a problem with the original 230V batch (& there may be a few still floating-around) . That problem has been resolved as far as I'm aware.

Chugger's Australian rep. (Andrew) has gone out of his way to resolve many/all(?) concerns with that batch of dodgy pumps, even 'though he could've walked away from the integrity of the product. Instead, he's stood-by it as an item that's worthy of backing & Full-Pint have continued that integrity.

If FP thought it was a shitty pump, I'm sure they wouldn't continue to offer it to us.


----------



## seamad (28/4/15)

Martin, I've had 3 pairs, all from different batches as per the dates on my previous post. In fact the worst ones were from the second batch, not the often quoted first bad batch. As I've said before, I must just have been unlucky to get so many crook ones.
It seems brewtrekker has been unlucky as well, would be interested to see what the dates are on those 2 pumps ?


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

seamad said:


> Martin, I've had 3 pairs, all from different batches as per the dates on my previous post. In fact the worst ones were from the second batch, not the often quoted first bad batch. As I've said before, I must just have been unlucky to get so many crook ones.
> It seems brewtrekker has been unlucky as well, would be interested to see what the dates are on those 2 pumps ?


Whilst I'm sincerely sorry for the experiences you've had, that really sucks, I'm struggling to draw a conclusion between the dates you received pumps to batches. Is there a batch number on your pumps? Date purchased doesn't really coincide with a new batch.

Whilst I wasn't involved with Chugger Australia, it is my understanding that the first batch was the problematic batch, that Andrew worked hard to fix. I believe there has been a couple of batches since - the last of which was a Full Pint buy, a few months back. And it is my knowledge that with Full Pint, we haven't experienced any inherent faults with these units.

I'll leave it at that, and welcome anyone to contact myself or Andrew should they require any further assistance, or have any questions.


----------



## seamad (28/4/15)

Spiesy,
The dates I listed are the serial numbers on my pumps, which I assumed are the production/batch dates. The second lot, 30/7/13, were sent to me on 31/10/13, the last lot, 30/3/14, were sent to me 14/10/14. The last set has one pump working, even though it's too bloody hot to touch. I now batch sparge instead of fly sparging, so it doesn't matter that much anymore that my HLT pump stops. Anyway I believe Yob is happy about my misadventures,he does like shiny tings.


----------



## Simdop (28/4/15)

My chugger pump that I got from chugger.com.au hasn't missed a beat. No overheating issues, no operational issues and Andrew has been fantastic with out of hours support when I needed to pull down and clean out the heat after I forgot to give it a rinse after a brew.

First class service and product.


----------

